# Who's the Ultimate Snooty ?



## Magus (May 19, 2020)

Hello Bell Tree community !
Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.

The choices I made for villagers are based on the great Tier List of IndoX.
I took the first 9 villagers and added the 10th option "Other" but you have to precise us who’s the best for you in your post if you choose this option.

You are actually in the *SNOOTY POLL*, please vote.
Take note than you can vote for 2 villagers maximum !

°°°

You can see the other polls results by clicking on those links :
PEPPY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
LAZY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
NORMAL POLL ☺ - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
JOCK POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SISTERLY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SMUG POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
SNOOTY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !
CRANKY POLL  - *closed* : but you can still discuss about the results !

Thank you, you can vote and explain your choice now.

°°°

*Final Results - 27/05/2020*















*1- Diana*
*2- Whitney*
*3- Ankha

Honorable mention - Judy




*


----------



## JKDOS (May 19, 2020)

I love Ankha. My next choices would be
Whitney and Vivian.


----------



## LeonCabrio (May 19, 2020)

Guys, I must say this: Becky. She is totally underrated. I got her in New Leaf for the first time and I had to get her in NH too. She is purple (a very elegant and regal colour) so her colour matches 100% with some of the clothes. That chicken is swimming in money guys (have you seen her house full of expensive instruments? Plus New Leaf with rococo series). And on top of that she is a chicken, pinnacle of snootiness (is that a word?) because everyone know chicken screams middle age woman. And she loves singing! A singing rich opulent chicken! You are missing a diamond.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2020)

My personal favorite is Tiffany...
But I like Olivia and Freya as much I think so my votes goes for them.


----------



## Manon_Despoina (May 19, 2020)

I chose Whitney! She was in my WW town, so I am excited to have her again! She isn't too arrogant, so I quite like her up until now! Would love to have Vivian sometime as well, and then choose between the two


----------



## Bramblestein (May 19, 2020)

I really like Yuka, I wasn't ecpecting to but she's actually great


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2020)

Bramblestein said:


> I really like Yuka, I wasn't ecpecting to but she's actually great


I met her on a mystery island and really hesitated to take her, I think she has a smooth and cool design.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 19, 2020)

My fav snooty is gonna be Purrl, I really enjoy her design with her eyelashes, I also do enjoy the fact she uses the antique set.


----------



## Bramblestein (May 19, 2020)

Magus said:


> I met her on a mystery island and really hesitated to take her, I think she has a smooth and cool design.


 Yeah, I think she really captures being "snooty" without being ostentatious like other villagers.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 19, 2020)

whitney or diana. CLASSICS.


----------



## coderp (May 19, 2020)

I had Whitney, Diana and Ankha all at once in my town the other day. I dont like Whitney simply because she always does yoga and I tire of it. She was a favorite in NL


----------



## Leela (May 19, 2020)

Willow is a queen


----------



## Underneath The Stars (May 19, 2020)

LeonCabrio said:


> Guys, I must say this: Becky. She is totally underrated. I got her in New Leaf for the first time and I had to get her in NH too. She is purple (a very elegant and regal colour) so her colour matches 100% with some of the clothes. That chicken is swimming in money guys (have you seen her house full of expensive instruments? Plus New Leaf with rococo series). And on top of that she is a chicken, pinnacle of snootiness (is that a word?) because everyone know chicken screams middle age woman. And she loves singing! A singing rich opulent chicken! You are missing a diamond.



wait omg who is this????? she's SNOOTY all over. i love it.
might be my favorite chicken.


----------



## Hydrangea028 (May 19, 2020)

Diana and Whitney. Diana because she is my villager in NL and Whitney because her design is very cool and cute!


----------



## Pomme (May 19, 2020)

My favorite snooties are Mint and Queenie


----------



## Sloom (May 19, 2020)

JUDY! HER EYES ARE A FEATURE, NOT A BUG.

SAY IT WITH ME EVERYBODY:
*HER EYES ARE A FEATURE, NOT A BUG.*


----------



## charris114 (May 19, 2020)

Blaire!


----------



## Aliya (May 19, 2020)

Vivian and Freya are my top two. The snooty personality fits the wolves so well.


----------



## monsieurberry (May 19, 2020)

I really like Freya and Judy is just the perfect snooty design...distant, galactic queen. But we all know Whitney is *the* snooty.


----------



## Rosewater (May 19, 2020)

Whitney and Olivia. Pecan and Purrl are so cute too tho


----------



## Arckaniel (May 19, 2020)

Diana. Queen. Skinny legend.


----------



## Madrox6 (May 19, 2020)

I've got Tipper now, and she's okay. But I'd love to meet Pecan someday! It's tough.. snooty is the only personality where I really struggle to find one I love


----------



## soomi (May 19, 2020)

I love both Judy and Diana!  Can’t pick one haha.


----------



## Alicia (May 19, 2020)

I love Whitney and Pecan. 
I also really like Olivia, Purrl and Kitty.


----------



## Verecund (May 19, 2020)

I can't believe I'm the only Francine vote; I've loved her ever since she was a starter in my CF town! I love Mint and Pecan as well, though.


----------



## daisyy (May 19, 2020)

diana and whitney will always be the queens. ankha's been really popular lately but she's definitely still a niche fav. i will stan tiffany until i die though.


----------



## Magus (May 19, 2020)

dindinisawr said:


> I love both Judy and Diana! ❤ Can’t pick one haha.



You can vote for two villagers


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (May 19, 2020)

My favorite is Gigi! She is really underrated and really nice


----------



## lila (May 19, 2020)

Tiffany of course!


----------



## Mu~ (May 19, 2020)

Judy, Blaire and I also like Francine.


----------



## usukifrenzy (May 19, 2020)

Whitney and Olivia are the best and their designs fit the personality so well


----------



## peachmilke (May 19, 2020)

it's whitney, binch! (she recently became my new favorite villager, I have her in WW as well!)
I also voted for olivia lol I really enjoyed her when I had her


----------



## metswee (May 19, 2020)

DIANA


----------



## Dude_Skillz (May 19, 2020)

Tasha is the best by FAR. she has a unique Skunk thing going on which really suits her, and they somehow made a Skunk/Goth vibe work. She is ADORABLE!


----------



## Sencha (May 19, 2020)

I have to admit, this is probably the hardest one to decide, because there really are so many I love! But I voted for Whitney, she was one of my starter villagers in new leaf, so she really feels like one of the original snooties for me. My brother had Diana and I really like her too. Honestly, I could probably fill an entire village with only snooties, there are so many I like


----------



## Altarium (May 19, 2020)

Diana is winning, as she should. Literally no other snooty is on her level, I don't make the rules


----------



## Jam86 (May 19, 2020)

the only snooty villagers i like are whitney and judy
i'd prefer judy as a normal or peppy but she's still super cute and funny, i love the snooty dialogue ☆
whitney is actually my life though, i've always loved her and she was my fave character in the movie and in my opinion she's the most beautiful character on the game ♡♡♡


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 19, 2020)

Mathilda she's in my new leaf town. She's literally the angriest woman in world and I love her. Her and Roscoe are plotted close to each other so now they are the angriest pair of best friends. I wish I got a picture of their conversation when Roscoe stole some flowers for her out of her least favorite persons garden.


----------



## moonolotl (May 19, 2020)

*DIANA NO EXCEPTIONS NO TAKEBACKS*


----------



## stiney (May 19, 2020)

Snooty, obviously. It's literally her name.

	Post automatically merged: May 19, 2020



Madrox6 said:


> I've got Tipper now, and she's okay. But I'd love to meet Pecan someday! It's tough.. snooty is the only personality where I really struggle to find one I love


Pecan is great, I had her in NL.


----------



## Airen (May 19, 2020)

So sad that Vivian and Freya have so few votes.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (May 19, 2020)

Magus said:


> Hello Bell Tree community !
> Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
> We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.
> 
> ...


I love diana but people need to start voting for Judy aswell


----------



## ladymidnight (May 19, 2020)

-


----------



## kojuuro (May 19, 2020)

Whitney and Ankha! They're pretty and I love them on my island


----------



## moonbox (May 19, 2020)

Diana and Whitney _invented_ class.


----------



## Xme (May 19, 2020)

I voted for Puurl she was in my GameCube town and I just love her


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 19, 2020)

I have yet to experience having a snooty, but I've voted for Olivia since cats are one of the cutest species in the game and Olivia is clearly the cutest of the cats. I think the snooty personality, next to the smugs, has some the best designs overall.


----------



## Flygon (May 19, 2020)

Juila should really be on this list. She design translated to NH very well.


----------



## Maiana (May 19, 2020)

Francine & Tasha. <3 They're so cute~


----------



## Lavulin98 (May 19, 2020)

Oliviaa is number one! Followed by Judy


----------



## amylsp (May 19, 2020)

Monique and Tiffany!


----------



## Brecht (May 19, 2020)

Maelle! she is such a lovely snooty duck. She gives you the feeling she cares deeply for you  but I must sya I like Portia and Purrl as well!


----------



## Druidsleep (May 19, 2020)

Magus said:


> Hello Bell Tree community !
> Welcome to the PERSONALITY POLLS.
> We are here to determine who’s the Ultimate Villager for each personality in the game. Each day a new thread with a new poll.
> 
> ...


Francine! I love her!


----------



## Beedubz (May 19, 2020)

I have both Ankha and Tiffany in my town but IMHO I prefer Tiffany. She's so classy.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 19, 2020)

Voted for Vivian and Diana! Both are great!


----------



## Loriii (May 19, 2020)

I love Whitney and Diana and they're both in my island but Whitney is my all-time favorite villager so yeah, sorry Diana. I probably couldn't have Whitney without Diana though. They're like my partners in crime lol


----------



## returnofsaturn (May 19, 2020)

have u met Tiffany


----------



## GalacticGhost (May 19, 2020)

Before NH, Francine was my favourite snooty villager. But then I found out about Judy and... well, let's just say that Francine is now my second favourite snooty.


----------



## justina (May 19, 2020)

Diana and Francine! I’m surprised that Francine isn’t that popular anymore.


----------



## pamelarose (May 19, 2020)

what about.. Tiffany


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

diana and whitney 100% but julia is good, too!


----------



## Santana (May 19, 2020)

Y’all may think I’m biased because I have them in my town, but I swear Judy and Ankha were my favorites before they moved in. Those girls are my princess and I love them so much


----------



## Jared:3 (May 19, 2020)

Diana is so lovely she is in my town and she's never leaving, the ultimate definition of snooty


----------



## Blueskyy (May 19, 2020)

I had to vote Blanche. Her character model resembles a swan which is a symbol of elegance. She looks the part of a refined, older socialite and I can’t think of a better snooty.


----------



## Santana (May 19, 2020)

Airen said:


> So sad that Vivian and Freya have so few votes.


Absolutely agreed. Might get attacked for this but whatever. I prefer Vivian and Freya over Whitner


----------



## Magus (May 20, 2020)

*First results in the first post !*

CRANKY POLL is coming


----------



## Splinter (May 20, 2020)

Judy, because she is insane.


----------



## An0nn (May 20, 2020)

Bree! But Diana is a very close second


----------



## Halloqueen (May 20, 2020)

This one is particularly tough, because Snooty is my favorite of the female villager personalities. I like a lot of them.

Since the poll permits us to cast two votes, I split my vote between *Ankha* and *Freya*. Ankha's design is just so striking and unique, she stands out so well among all of her Animal Crossing villager peers. She has resided in my main New Leaf town for years, and I'm highly considering moving her out of that town and having her move up into New Horizons. Meanwhile, I'm considering moving Freya into Ankha's old spot in that New Leaf town. Freya and Lobo are my favorite Wolf villagers because of their absolutely stunning eyes. I love Audie and Vivian, Freya just has that cool factor that pushes her past them as my favorite female Wolf villager. 

If I could have voted for three, I would've also split the vote with Tiffany. I love her design a lot. I have her living in another of my New Leaf towns, a hybrid circus/magic show-themed town, and I like to think of her has the assistant of that town's mayor, since that mayor is supposed to be the ringleader of the circus and a magician, and magicians have that trick where they pull a rabbit out of a hat. I just got a poster of her in New Horizons from someone yesterday and hung it up immediately.

Honorable mentions to Blanche, Elise, Gigi, Julia, Monique, Pecan, and Vivian. There are others I like too, but not as much as all the ones listed and this post is getting too long as it is.


----------



## Ozzie (May 20, 2020)

My vote would go to Julia.
Honorable mentions to Pecan, Friga and Gwen. Why are the snooty penguins not that popular btw? I mean for me there are just other penguins that I like more, but the snooty ones are really cool and fitting


----------



## Rosch (May 20, 2020)

Not a huge fan of this personality, but I do have some favorites: Ankha and Blanche.


----------



## serudesu (May 20, 2020)

WHITNEY.


----------



## Lavamaize (May 20, 2020)

Willow and Ankha are the best two snooties


----------



## Aleigh (May 20, 2020)

Whitney and Vivian, no doubt there


----------



## kbelle4 (May 20, 2020)

Blaire!


----------



## skylucario (May 20, 2020)

baabara and amelia are my favs.


----------



## Crash (May 20, 2020)

whitney has always been my fave, but i wanted to have a different snooty this time around. i adore ankha and i wish i could have her, but she doesn't fit my theme at all and i have too many cats anyway.

rn i have julia who's super gorgeous, but i think i might switch her out for blaire because idk, i just can't connect to the ostriches for some weird reason ;-;


----------



## Magus (May 21, 2020)

*Results updated !*


----------



## Gazer297 (May 21, 2020)

I have Anakha and Yuka.  I rally do like them both alot.  I have had Anakha before but this is my first time with Yuka.


----------



## Misha (May 22, 2020)

Tiffany!


----------



## Licorice (May 22, 2020)

Violet is imo She’s gorgeous.


----------



## Mayor Luff (May 23, 2020)

I say Becky the chicken because we share the same name! Haha, but bias aside I vote for Noami and Tasha. They are SUPER UNDERRATED. Like, look at Naomi, her makeup on point qnd Tasha is just a little squirrel skunk friend.


----------



## Druidsleep (May 23, 2020)

skylucario said:


> baabara and amelia are my favs.


Baabraa and Francine, I like Gwen but not my ultimate, don't tell her that though!


----------



## Magus (May 25, 2020)

*Results updated !*

There is a tie for GOLD !  Keep voting !


----------



## Brandelis (May 25, 2020)

I have Freya on my island and can’t imagine parting with her now so she gets my vote.  Really like Queenie too.

It’s nice that there are such a variety of answers from everyone though and that they all have a chance to be loved


----------



## MelodyRivers (May 25, 2020)

Have to go with my girl Whitney


----------



## Plume (May 25, 2020)

Only a true flavor aficionado would pair mint and chocolate...so my choice is Mint, for her chocolate stripes! Also, she has a vision when it comes to interior design.


----------



## Magus (May 26, 2020)

Last day to vote for the ultimate Snooty !

*Results updated !*


----------



## Magus (May 27, 2020)

*Final Results - 27/05/2020*















*1- Diana*
*2- Whitney*
*3- Ankha

Honorable mention - Judy




*

What do you think of the results ?


----------



## Bk1234 (May 27, 2020)

Magus said:


> *Final Results - 27/05/2020*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Top 3 is perfect, except I would put Ankha before Whitney. Is Judy losing popularity? She didn't make the Top 10 in my competition, and she didn't make the Top 3 for this... weird... Also, you should do one poll where everyone votes on the winners of each personality poll.


----------



## Magus (May 27, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> The Top 3 is perfect, except I would put Ankha before Whitney. Is Judy losing popularity? She didn't make the Top 10 in my competition, and she didn't make the Top 3 for this... weird... Also, you should do one poll where everyone votes on the winners of each personality poll.


It's funny because I already planned something hahaha 
Tomorrow there will be a poll "Who's the Ultimate Villager ?" with the 8 winners of those polls in it


----------



## Bk1234 (May 27, 2020)

Magus said:


> It's funny because I already planned something hahaha
> Tomorrow there will be a poll "Who's the Ultimate Villager ?" with the 8 winners of those polls in it


Ok, it will be hard to choose, but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## -Beth_ (Jul 11, 2020)

Francine (my #1) , Maelle, Soleil, and Judy. I originally didn’t realise Francine was on here, so I voted for Judy.


----------

